# SO I drew a betta....



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, I was bored last night and decided to try my hand at drawing a completely random betta on micro. paint...it actually turned out a hundred times better than I thought it would...what'cha think:


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my! I love it! You're very talented! I wish that I could draw bettas, but it's too hard for me! Very well done!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Its awesome! i don't think i could draw a betta like that unless someone taught me.... xD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

THANXS XD Its actually not that hard to teach yourself...thats what I did for the most part. I've read plenty of how to draw books and there are like sooo many tutorials on the internet its not funny...seriously XD


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I like his eye lol its really really good!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD thank you, the eye's are always my favorite part...and bubbles...I love drawing bubbles...mostly cause I just learned how to make them look like, well, bubbles XD


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jirothebetta said:


> THANXS XD Its actually not that hard to teach yourself...thats what I did for the most part. I've read plenty of how to draw books and there are like sooo many tutorials on the internet its not funny...seriously XD


lol i know, i really need to give myself a lesson XD


----------

